# Aterragem complicada A310 nas Lajes/Açores



## Vince (30 Nov 2009 às 03:59)

Extraordinárias fotografias tiradas por Paulo Santos no passado dia 20 de Novembro nas Lajes Açores. Uma aterragem complicada com vento cruzado de um A310 da SATA. 

(clicar para ampliar)




© Paulo Santos - Portugal Spotters







© Paulo Santos - Portugal Spotters


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2009 às 11:44)

É preciso "tê-los no sitio" para pousar um bicharoco desses nessas condições....


----------



## filipept (30 Nov 2009 às 11:54)

Impressionante, foto digna de um prémio da World Press photo


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2009 às 12:30)

Digamos que ficou a milimetros do desastre total!!
A asa ficou a uma distância minima do chão...o trem de aterragem deve ter sofrido uma pressão próxima do ponto de ruptura!! Bolas!!! Fantástica foto!! Excelente perícia dos pilotos!


----------



## vitamos (30 Nov 2009 às 14:29)

Absolutamente notável! Situações como esta acontecem... A perícia dos pilotos é que varia!


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2009 às 15:44)

Impressionante a maleabilidade e estabilidade de uma máquina deste porte que aterra a grande velocidade.
Já uma vez senti uma rajada destas precisamente nos Açores em São Miguel. No interior foi impossível ter a percepção do desequilibro causado, mas deu para assustar um pouco!!


----------



## Knyght (1 Dez 2009 às 02:24)

Já passei por uma situação destas sendo eu da Madeira o mais curioso foi mesmo ter acontecido em Lisboa na portela, numa das aterragens que eu considero "parvas". 
Um pouco por ter noções de pilotagem em automoveis não é que o piloto do avião vez a descida e a propria aterragem no relantim do avião...
Ventos e Chuva e ele pregou cá um susto maezinha nunca passei tão mal uma aterragem e atenção sou madeirense.
Para aqui já vem vacinados e a alguns com ditos que fazem a aterragem "a fundo" daquelas que as restantes pessoas começam a ficar aflitas se o avião vai conseguir parar mas que dá outra estabilidade lateral.
Não sei se com chuva a travagem fica comprometida mas como o avião trava é a força dos motores e não de travagem a borracha é que prefiro travagens a fundo.


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2009 às 12:39)

Fotografias muito bem tiradas, espectacular... 

Foi preciso muita sorte para conseguir tirar estas fotos, também. O avião está mesmo centrado no meio da imagem.


----------



## Johnny (14 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

Excelente momento!!

Correu mt bem!


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

fabuloso....que grande piloto


----------



## cloud9 (14 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

Os pilotos da Sata ja estão mais do que habituados a isto.
voar nos açores nao e para qualquer um.


----------

